# A Dog's Purpose - the book



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://adogspurpose.com/

For those who believe in reincarnation of the spirit, "A Dog's Purpose" is one of the best dog books I have ever read. 

Well, maybe right behind "Merle's Door."

http://youtu.be/px_8id3qPeQ

Schduled to be a major motion picture by Dreamworks in 2013.

Highly recommended book. The audio book version was excellent.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I don't see how there could ever be a better "dog book" than Merle's Door, but I will watch for the movie (A Dog's Purpose)! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I was at the hair salon the other day and I happened to be talking to the owner's father. He had lent someone this book and had it with him. We've chatted about Otto in the past, so he offered to let me borrow it. It's Sunday afternoon - I have a million things I should be doing but instead, I'm lying here reading with my favorite little buddy. Such a great book - the writer does an amazing job of illustrating the world through our dogs' eyes.


----------

